
Berlin-based startup PaulCamper raised €7M to reinvent camper travel - remcojanssen
https://siliconcanals.com/news/startups/airbnb-of-caravan-rental-this-berlin-based-startup-wants-to-reinvent-camping-and-travel-experience/
======
Quequau
I'm sorta surprised that I've not yet seen someone focusing on van-dwelling,
digital nomad types that are living in RVs and converted vans full time.

